# Finding the motivation



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Id like to start getting fit.Im not overweight/Fat but id like to get fitter.
I used to play ALOT of football when I was younger but ive not exercised for about 10 years and Im really struggling to find the motivation to get started.
I hate running and dont fancy going to a gym with all the great posing ponces.
Anyone else finding it hard or have any tips to get going?


----------



## butcher (Sep 3, 2010)

Do something you enjoy. No point in going out running or the gym if it bores you to tears. 

Personally I find cycling a good way to get out and about, get fit, and enjoy yourself. Best way to travel in my opinion - only after the straight six has skinned your wallet of course! - but it's horse for courses. 

Pick up an active hobby. Get hooked. Job done.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

butcher said:


> Personally I find cycling a good way to get out and about, get fit, and enjoy yourself.


Thanks,Ive got a bike and have just fixed it.Maybe time to get it out before the bad weather arrives.Id ride to work except its 15 miles away lol.


----------



## butcher (Sep 3, 2010)

To be honest, sometimes I have to make myself go out, and other times I think sod it, it's cold out there. Or there's a little bit of dark cloud in the corner of the sky. Or...you get the idea. 

Don't push yourself at first. Just do a mile. Then two miles the next day. Etc. But if you do it regular, you'll fall into the habit. And 90% of the time, I'm glad I went out and chose not to sit on my ****. I find it inspiring. I spend so much time watching the world go past out of the car window, the office window, the house window...it's nice to engage with the world.

And you'd be surprised how far people commute to work! 15 miles is nothing to sniff at, but commuting over 20 miles isn't uncommon.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Yep cycling is the safest and most enjoyable i find, especially early morning no one about and only bird song great stuff.

All that impact stuff of running and jogging oh no... and i use dto do long distance running in my youth.


----------



## SubtleAggressiv (Jul 17, 2010)

Get a friend or a work mate who excercises and train with them. It wont feel so bad when you have a mate calling you to get on the bike for a bit of excercise.
Once you get going it shouldnt be bad at all just do something you enjoy and make the best of it.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Well to be honest, you have the best exercise machine already - Yourself!!!

How about you just start walking places

Do some pushups

Clean the house more - no offence!

Look into your diet

Gardening

Simple things really to get you going...

I would also check your local town for a 'real' gym...or at least have a check into your 'ponce' one...

I go to my gym at 6:30am or 8:30pm.... I find that only really serious people are there at that time....

Still the odd idiot at night, but none in the morning!!!!

:thumb:


----------



## ash888 (Apr 29, 2010)

as above, definitely try something you enjoy.
even with going to the gym or cycling, it is hard to get motivated sometimes when the weather isnt too good or its still dark, but once you make the initial effort its easy.

have you tried getting a few mates together for a kick about? you could just go to the park or if you have enough players then try the 5-a-side pitches so everyone chips in a few quid. it doesnt have to be anything serious but you'll find your thinking about football rather than cardio/workout.

im at the gym 6am without fail 5 days a week, only the really heavy snow stopped me lol.
but i know that gym isnt for everyone, theres ponce's at every gym but dont let that stop you doing what you want to achieve.

another thing i really enjoyed and actually found to be quite useful is the nintendo Wii and Wii Fit game with Balance board. use it when ever you get time at home i was actually surprised at how good it is.


----------



## paddyirishman (Sep 21, 2009)

I was in the same boat. Havnt played football in about 5 years so done no exercise at all. I heard that there was a white collar boxing night coming up for the football club i used to play for so i out my name down. The boxing club is right beside my house as well so it was a win win situation for me. The trainer put us in the ring for sparring on our 2nd night to see what level we were at before the serious training started and thats where i got my motivation. A punch on the chin made me realise that i need to be fitter and faster or im going to get seriously hurt!
Half the battle is finding something you enjoy doing then getting stuck into it


----------



## Mixman (Dec 18, 2007)

What's wrong with cycling to work 15 miles?


----------



## PaulGTI (Oct 21, 2006)

I recently started back at the gym after a year lay off. My old gym was small and friendly, so there was always someone there to either train with or give a spot when needed. I knew I was going to have a laugh as well as a good session, so I didnt need much motivation as it was all good.

Now though, Im training on my own. The way I find motivation it to try to better what I can do on a week by week basis. Firstly, I had to work up to a base level of fitness. For me this was using the eliptical for 10 mins on level 5 at roughly 60rpm, this would burn about 80 calories. At first even working to this was hard!

Over the next weeks I worked on increasing the intesity. I would do 15 seconds of each ofthe last 5 mins at 70 rpm, the next week would be 30 seconds, the next week all 10 mins between 60 and 70 rpm for alternating 30 seconds. Then all of it at 70rpm. Then it was go from level 5 up to 7 and do a similar thing, although once you get into it the gains come quicker, and in bigger chunks.

I can now do 15 mins at level 10 varying between 70 and 85 rpm and burn 180 calories. I hate to miss a session as I know it will knock me back.

I also do other things while at the gym, but I use that therory of progression with all of them.


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

I took up cycling 3 years ago at the age of 36 and the last exercise I did before that was when I was at school 

I know it may sound a bit corny but I do find it great for my mind, body and soul


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Mixman said:


> What's wrong with cycling to work 15 miles?


I aint that crazy lol.Its along a very busy fast road and I dont fancy getting squidged by an HGV.
Plus after 12 hours of work I just want to put the car on autopilot and get to bed.
There are some nice little villages close to where I live and my mate is into cycling.Aslong as he doesnt try killing me I might go with him for some trips.
Thanks for all the ideas chaps :thumb:


----------



## alipman (May 10, 2007)

Adam D said:


> I know it may sound a bit corny but I do find it great for my mind, body and soul


That IS so corny, but true.......

I took up running in January and am still really enjoying it, AND I really look forward to my next run. I considered my new thing not as a New Year Resolution but more of a (get ready for a really corny line.....) a New Life.

I was struggling to fitting into 38" waist trousers and 14 stone for a 5'9" guy.
Something had to give. So running was my thing.

My initial motivation came from watching the scales and losing weight.
Then it was a mix of running pace and increasing distance.

Now its mainly about pace and exploring new routes.
I live very close to countryside and have a real abundance of routes that I can just get immersed in.

Also getting fitter and being able to run for 1h 15mins without really feeling it.
I couldn't do that when I started. CAN now.

people noticed my weight loss = helped my self esteem.
I got to change my whole wardrobe which was nice.

Just remember that you reduce taking years off your life by getting active.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

alipman said:


> Also getting fitter and being able to run for 1h 15mins without really feeling it.
> I couldn't do that when I started. CAN now.


Jesus mate,well done.Seriously i wouldnt be able to manage to the bank and back which is about 100 yards there and 100 back.


----------



## alipman (May 10, 2007)

But you can do it!

I did it. Gradually.

I started with a 2.3 mile route. Stopping 1/2 way.

Increased it until gradually.
Thats the only way to do it. I got some muscle soreness and took it easier for a week or so until it was OK again as I was pushing it a bit.

When people ask me how far can I run, they all go "wow 10 miles, I could never do that".
Well that's what I said when I first started.

I have in the past never been super fit or super slim and never had the belief.
If someone said to be to do a marathon next year I think, wait, I KNOW I CAN do it.

There are a number of regular workout thread posters who post impressive times, distances etc. When they started it probably seemed like a mountain that they were climbing but they probably don't see it in the same way now.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Cheers.Running is something I always hated.I used to play goalkeeper so i avoided it lol.I used to play outfield sometimes too and loved running about hacking people down (I had a thing for right back for some reason.) but it didnt seem as bad as there was a game to play not just running.


----------

